# Gefälschte Power Pro



## Lorenz (5. November 2012)

Hallo Kollegen,

mutmaßlich gefälschte PowerPro wird bei einem der großen Auktionshäuser jetzt nicht nur mehr von ominösen privaten Anbietern (oder deren als privat gemeldeten Accounts, von denen man offenbar unbegrenzt viele anlegen darf) verhökert, sondern auch von gewerblichen Anbietern mit tausenden Bewertungen und ~99% positiv.

5min nach der Beschwerde wurde sich entschuldigt, rausgeredet und die Kohle komplett erstattet. Für mich ist die Sache gegessen, ich hab mir schon genug den Kopf über die Thematik zerbrochen und recherchiert. Namen werde ich weder hier noch per PN rausrücken; die genaue rechtliche Situation kenne ich nicht und ich hab keine Zeit und Lust mich damit zu befassen, genausowenig einen Gutachter zu bezahlen, zur Polizei zu Rennen oder dergleichen. In dem Fall handelte es sich übrigens um einen nordamerikanischen Anbieter.



*Unten* (grün,80lbs, *Fake *(heller als normal))
*Oben original *(30 lb, Farbton wird nach Benutzung heller) 




80 lbs Fake vs 80 lbs Original











*Fake:* 30lbs, gelb, 500m Spulen gibts garnicht...500yards/455m ist die nächstgelegene Spulengröße (siehe unten).



Wenig(er) detailiertes Logo (mitte, = Fake)










Nummer unter dem Barcode bei verschiedenen Modellen identisch* ( = beides Fake)*.


Tipfehler: "perormance","microtilament" (*Fake*)






Aussen auf dem Karton ist üblicherweise ein Aufkleber und an der Ecke eine Schnurprobe (*Original* (PowerPro und PowerPro Superslick)




Es gibt verschiedene PowerPro Schnüre ("normal",superslick, hollow core, hollow ace,...) und auch die Packung kann wechseln. Ab 80 lb aufwärts hat die z.B. 300yards Spule nicht diese EZ-spool, sondern ist eine Spule im Karton. Die von InnovativeTextiles verwendeten Spulen sind übrigens auch unterschiedlich tief, der scheinbare Füllstand auf den ersten Blick hat also nichts zu sagen. Die verfügbaren Spulengrößen sind auf der Herstellerseits zu sehen (man verwechsele aber nicht yards und Meter bzw. bei dem einen Schnurmodell ft. (Fuß)) und es kann natürlich auch von der Großspule abgespult und auf einer neutralen Spule geliefert werden, sodass andere Lauflängen zustande kommen. Das ist sogar im Interesse des Kunden wenn er dann die exakt benötigte Lauflänge kriegt oder von guten Preisen profitiert.


----------



## jkc (5. November 2012)

*AW: Gefälschte Power Pro*

Hi, besten Dank!


----------



## chxxstxxxx (5. November 2012)

*AW: Gefälschte Power Pro*

http://paraschiv.me/tag/fake-powerpro/
Gleich 5000-10000yds Spulen kaufen; da gibt es nämlich (noch) keine Fälschungen.


----------



## Ossipeter (5. November 2012)

*AW: Gefälschte Power Pro*

Danke Lorenz,
das ist ein sehr guter Hinweis von dir!
Gruß Peter


----------



## LOCHI (5. November 2012)

*AW: Gefälschte Power Pro*

Danke! Hätte ich wohl selbst nicht so schnell bemerkt... Dreckschweine!!!:r


----------



## Bulettenbär (5. November 2012)

*AW: Gefälschte Power Pro*

Danke!

Jetzt gerade habe ich gesehen das meine auch komisch ist.

65 lb 300 Yards

Habe den gleichen Rechtschreibfehler...
und der Barcode stimmt mit deinem 30lb Beispiel überein.

Ich habe meine Schnur mit dem "kleinen Rechtschreibfehler" von 
*piotr3143

*Edit: Wenn ich mir bei ebay die ganzen Angebote anschaue fällt auf das überall die gleichen Zahlen unter dem Barcode stehen, egal welche Größe/Tragkraft.

Auch hilft der Link zum Unterscheiden nicht unbedingt weiter, schließlich sieht die bei ebay angebotene Verpackung anders aus.


----------



## Gardenfly (6. November 2012)

*AW: Gefälschte Power Pro*

Schicke doch mal eine Mail an Shimano,die werden sich um solche Fälscher schon kümmern (und dir hoffentlich ein Present schicken).


----------



## Lorenz (6. November 2012)

*AW: Gefälschte Power Pro*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Schicke doch mal eine Mail an Shimano,die werden sich um solche Fälscher schon kümmern (und dir hoffentlich ein Present schicken).



Shimano D hat keine Online-Kontaktmöglichkeit!
Auf der Shimano EU Seite hab ich mit ein wenig Suchen irgendeine Mailaddresse rausgefischt: Keine Reaktion. PowerPro (USA) : "Wir sind nur für Nordamerika zuständig".



@bulettenbär
Anschreiben! Eventuell kriegst du auch nen "full refund" :m


----------



## Allrounder27 (6. November 2012)

*AW: Gefälschte Power Pro*

Dein piotr hat auch auffallend viele Bewertungen von einem gewissen chinafishwholesaler, welcher diverse "Spectra Extreme Braid" und andere Schnüre, welche ein wenig an die Power Pro erinnern, im Angebot.

Und zu dieser Spectra Extreme Braid gibts in englischsprachigen Foren schon ein paar Leute, die auf das Schnäppchen reingefallen sind.

Der Chinawholesaler hat auch "Illuminated Swinger" im Angebot, für 22,99 Dollat für ein 4er Set, wovon noch 1100 auf Lager sind...sowie "Beast Master" und "Catana AX" Ruten. |rolleyes

Denke mal, das der einfach ein paar Fälschungen aus China geordert hat und die nun weiter verkauft. 

Müssen wir bei Schnurratschlägen nun zwischen Made in USA Power Pro und Made in China Power Pro unterscheiden. #q

Die Bucht ist halt Verkausplattform #1 für Hehlerware und Fälschungen. Ich hab noch nie was aus der Bucht gekauft und hab daran auch kein Bedarf. #c


----------



## Allrounder27 (6. November 2012)

*AW: Gefälschte Power Pro*



Lorenz schrieb:


> Shimano D hat keine Online-Kontaktmöglichkeit!
> Auf der Shimano EU Seite hab ich mit ein wenig Suchen irgendeine Mailaddresse rausgefischt: Keine Reaktion. PowerPro (USA) : "Wir sind nur für Nordamerika zuständig".
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hab mich auch wegen der Problematik, das Shimano D keine Kontaktmöglichkeit hat, an Shimano Australia gewandt...kam keine Reaktion. Find ich das allerletzte. Dann sollen solche Unternehmen garnichts angeben.

Auch Fachhändler und andere Angelgerätehersteller regen mich tierisch auf, wenn ich da hin Schreibe und nie was zurückkommt. Also nurnoch Einschreiben direkt an den Vorstand...


----------



## nostradamus (6. November 2012)

*AW: Gefälschte Power Pro*

Hallo,

hat jemand eigentlich schon die "falsche" Schnur getestet? Wie ist euer eindruck von der Schnur? 

Was habt ihr eigentlich für die Schnur gezahlt? Bei mir waren es nur 9 Euro |supergri und daher ärgere ich mich nicht. Habe die Schnur allerdings auch nicht als Power pro gekauft.


----------



## Franky (6. November 2012)

*AW: Gefälschte Power Pro*

@ Nostra:
Hast Du direkt aus Hongkong bei dem Chinawholedings bestellt?


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (6. November 2012)

*AW: Gefälschte Power Pro*

Also die Problematik der gefälschten PowerPro existiert jetzt schon längere Zeit. Das müsste sich doch mittlerweile mal rumgesprochen haben. 
Bisher habe ich es jedoch noch nicht geschafft an ne gefälschte zu kommen.


----------



## nostradamus (6. November 2012)

*AW: Gefälschte Power Pro*

hallo,

habe sie aus Asien, aber nicht von dem Händler. Wie gesagt ich habe sie nicht als Power Pro gekauft und daher kann ich mich nicht beschweren!


----------



## Fr33 (6. November 2012)

*AW: Gefälschte Power Pro*

Hmm,

ich wollte demnächst auch 1-2 Spulen Power Pro aus den USA ordern. Mein vorheriger Verkäufer verkäuft nichts mehr (Tulsaeven).

ich suche vorallem dünne Durchmesser 0,10mm, 0,13mm, 0,15mm... hat jeder ne ne bisher reine Quelle?

Gruß
Sascha


----------



## Allrounder27 (6. November 2012)

*AW: Gefälschte Power Pro*

Warum geht ihr nicht einfach zu dem nächsten Händler und kauft das Zeug da? Wer sich aus der Bucht irgendwelche Fälschungen kauft, hat meiner Meinung nach selber schuld.

Ich mag es lieber seriöser, da bezahl ich dann auch ein paar Euro mehr und muss mich nicht rumärgern, wenn ich irgendwelchen China Mist für teuer Geld verkauft bekomme.


----------



## Fr33 (6. November 2012)

*AW: Gefälschte Power Pro*



> Warum geht ihr nicht einfach zu dem nächsten Händler und kauft das Zeug da? Wer sich aus der Bucht irgendwelche Fälschungen kauft, hat meiner Meinung nach selber schuld.


 
Ok - bei dem Dollar Kurs im Moment ist das gar nicht soo abwägig, aber seit dem Shimano in D den Vertrieb übernommen hat ist meiner Meinung die Schnur teuer geworden. Im Schnitt zahle ich für ne 300yard Spule hier im Handel um die 35-38€ --- die Super8 Slick kostet zw. 43-48€...

Da bekam ich in den Staaten mit Versand fast die doppelte und dreifache Menge (mal Zoll aussen vor gelassen)...

PS: Kann sein, dass es im Online Handel günstiger geht.. aber wo kommt die Ware her? Garantie gibts da keine...


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (6. November 2012)

*AW: Gefälschte Power Pro*



> hallo,
> 
> habe sie aus Asien, aber nicht von dem Händler



Tut mir leid, aber wer Billigstangebote aus Asien kauft und sich dann über Fälschungen wundert #q


----------



## Franky (6. November 2012)

*AW: Gefälschte Power Pro*



Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> Tut mir leid, aber wer Billigstangebote aus Asien kauft und sich dann über Fälschungen wundert #q



Er wundert sich doch gar nicht... #h Hat ja auch das Zeugs nicht als PowerPro gekauft! :m Die wird in augenscheinlich gleichen Verpackungen (seitliche Ansicht) u.a. als "NEW DYNEEMA BRAID FISHING LINE" verkloppt...


----------



## Bulettenbär (6. November 2012)

*AW: Gefälschte Power Pro*

Ich habe mir eigentlich keinen Kopf über Fälschungen gemacht. Vorallem dachte ich es würde sich um alte USA-Versionen handeln und daher der gute Preis. Das neue Zeug soll ja unter Shimano sein. Aber statt Restposten gabs Fälschungen. Das nächste mal wird es halt wieder ne TUF-Line:k Aber auch da google ich vorher um nicht nochmal auf den Kopf zu fallen#h

Mehr als 10€ für 100m zahle ich auf keinen Fall|krach:


----------



## Allrounder27 (6. November 2012)

*AW: Gefälschte Power Pro*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Ok - bei dem Dollar Kurs im Moment ist das gar nicht soo abwägig, aber seit dem Shimano in D den Vertrieb übernommen hat ist meiner Meinung die Schnur teuer geworden. Im Schnitt zahle ich für ne 300yard Spule hier im Handel um die 35-38€ --- die Super8 Slick kostet zw. 43-48€...
> 
> Da bekam ich in den Staaten mit Versand fast die doppelte und dreifache Menge (mal Zoll aussen vor gelassen)...
> 
> PS: Kann sein, dass es im Online Handel günstiger geht.. aber wo kommt die Ware her? Garantie gibts da keine...



Kann den Hype um die Power Pro auch nicht nachvollziehen. Ich hab mal mit dem Gedanken gespielt, mir die mal aufzuspulen. Nachdem ich die dann mal angefasst hab, hab ich das doch lieber gelassen. #d

Ich würde die maximal zum Pakete schnüren, oder als Zahnseide verwenden.

Aber macht ihr mal. #c

#h


----------



## Mendez (6. November 2012)

*AW: Gefälschte Power Pro*

Na klasse, jetzt auch noch hier Plagiate. Ist den Chinesen nichts mehr heilig. Was kommt als nächstes? Gefälschte Nürnberger Würste aus China? Mist, jetzt muss man nich hierbei aufpassen.


----------



## Allrounder27 (6. November 2012)

*AW: Gefälschte Power Pro*

Bei Gufiren in Steinpackungen kann ich das noch verstehen. Aber für alle anderen Angelarten würde ich die niemals nehmen. 

Möchte mal wissen, wieviel Fälschungen davon unterwegs sind. Wird ja nicht jeder so blöd sein und statt "Microfilament" "Microtilament" schreiben.


----------



## Lucius (6. November 2012)

*AW: Gefälschte Power Pro*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Kann den Hype um die Power Pro auch nicht nachvollziehen. Ich hab mal mit dem Gedanken gespielt, mir die mal aufzuspulen. Nachdem ich die dann mal angefasst hab, hab ich das doch lieber gelassen. #d
> 
> Ich würde die maximal zum Pakete schnüren, oder als Zahnseide verwenden.
> 
> ...




Dank, dir weiser Angel-Jedi, das du uns junge Padavans, die wir uns mit solch Schund wie einer Power Pro begnügen dein umfassenden Wissen zumindest spüren lässt....:g

Es wäre nur schön zu erfahren worauf sich deine Meinung gründet und was deine Alternativen wären!?

Ich persönlich fische die PP seit 3 Jahren und bin eig. sehr zufrieden...!?


----------



## Allrounder27 (6. November 2012)

*AW: Gefälschte Power Pro*



Lucius schrieb:


> Dank, dir weiser Angel-Jedi, das du uns junge Padavans, die wir uns mit solch Schund wie einer Power Pro begnügen dein umfassenden Wissen zumindest spüren lässt....:g
> 
> Es wäre nur schön zu erfahren worauf sich deine Meinung gründet und was deine Alternativen wären!?
> 
> Ich persönlich fische die PP seit 3 Jahren und bin eig. sehr zufrieden...!?



Du fischt sie seit 3 Jahren und bist "eigentlich" zufrieden?
Damit ist ja schonmal eine Menge gesagt. Ich fische Stroft und ich bin damit zufrieden. Ganz ohne das Wort "eigentlich".

Ich mag keine Beschichteten Schnüre. Teilweise ist die Beschichtung schnell ab und die Abriebsfestigkeit dahin. Welche bei den Ami Schnüren aber ein eher generelles Problem sind.

Weiterhin sind die Ami Schnüre oftmals "scharf" und schneiden Albright Knoten gerne mal durch. Verschärft sich dann noch mit zunehmendem Abrieb.

Ich kann den Beschichteten Ami Schnüren nichts abgewinnen. #c


----------



## Franky (6. November 2012)

*AW: Gefälschte Power Pro*



Lucius schrieb:


> Dank, dir weiser Angel-Jedi, das du uns junge Padavans, die wir uns mit solch Schund wie einer Power Pro begnügen dein umfassenden Wissen zumindest spüren lässt....:g
> 
> Es wäre nur schön zu erfahren worauf sich deine Meinung gründet und was deine Alternativen wären!?
> 
> Ich persönlich fische die PP seit 3 Jahren und bin eig. sehr zufrieden...!?



Tschja - und ich mach seit knapp 10 Jahren mit dem Zeugs alles falsch.... |rolleyes


----------



## nostradamus (6. November 2012)

*AW: Gefälschte Power Pro*

Hallo,

ich verstehe manche Personen nicht, die der Ansicht sind, dass alles was aus China kommt schlecht ist! Sie können sehr gute Ware herstellen, wenn man bereit ist auch entsprechend Geld dafür zu zahlen! 

Gruß


----------



## Allrounder27 (6. November 2012)

*AW: Gefälschte Power Pro*



nostradamus schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich verstehe manche Personen nicht, die der Ansicht sind, dass alles was aus China kommt schlecht ist! Sie können sehr gute Ware herstellen, wenn man bereit ist auch entsprechend Geld dafür zu zahlen!
> 
> Gruß



Jupp, wenn ne West Firma da hin geht und denen sagt, was sie machen sollen. Ansonsten gibts da nur Plagiate. Davon dann aber auch von jedem Produkt.

Bring doch sonst mal ein paar Beispiele, von der grandiosen Qualitätsoffensive chinesischer Produkte und deren grenzenlosen Innovations- und Erfindungsdrang.

Und wenn jemand Plagiate von der Power Pro verkauft, dann macht der das nicht, weil er Qualität an den Mann bringen will, sondern weil er möglichst viel Gewinn einfahren will. Und möglichst viel Gewinn bedeuten möglichst wenig Kosten. Und möglichst wenig Kosten haben noch nie möglichst hohe Qualität bedeutet. Und wird das sich auch nie ändern.


----------



## Fr33 (6. November 2012)

*AW: Gefälschte Power Pro*

Hmm vom eigentlichen Thema sind wir ja bereits weg.

Aber mal Vorurteile auszuräumen - da ich seit gut 1/2 Jahr in der Filamentbranche tätig bin und sowohl Warenmuster aus Japan, Malaysien, USA und China in die Finge bekommen habe, ist klar, dass die Chinesen auf einem sehr guten Weg sind. Preislich ist es halt für die Verarbeitenden Gewerbe ein großer Faktor ob es China Fiber oder Japan Fiber sein muss.... aber die Chinesen werden von Jahr zu Jahr besser.

Nichts desto trotz sind Angelschnüre sehr sehr sehr teuer im Vergleich zum Herstellungswert... das sollte jedem klar sein 

Die angesprochene PowerPro schaffte (bevor Shimano den EU Vertrieb einsackt hat) ein tolles P/L Verhältnis. Und gerade beim Jiggen usw. bei Hinternissen wie Steinpackungen, Totholz, Muschelbänke usw. macht es eig keinen Sinn hier ne treue Stroft zu opfern.

Bei Topwater etc. sieht die Sache schon wieder anders aus... da stimme ich zu. Das man für den Preis der PP keine Stroft verlangen kann,sollte einem klar sein  - will ja auch keiner  

Nichts desto trotz - man kann auf dem Bildern gut erkennen, dass die Plagiat PowerPro zwar A-Grade ist, aber eben günstiger hergestellt. Ob es wirklich Spectra ist? Ich denke nicht...dürfte ne andere PPS Faser sein... dennoch ist das natürlich feinster Plagiatismus, wenn was anderes drinn ist als man eig kaufen wollte!


----------



## nostradamus (6. November 2012)

*AW: Gefälschte Power Pro*

Hallo,

hast du bereits chinesische Unternhemen gesehen? Hast du dich mit der Kultur bereits auseinandergesetzt? Hast du dich mal mit der wirtschaftlichen entwicklung Chinas auseinandergesetzt? 

Gruß


----------



## Lucius (6. November 2012)

*AW: Gefälschte Power Pro*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Du fischt sie seit 3 Jahren und bist "eigentlich" zufrieden?
> Damit ist ja schonmal eine Menge gesagt. Ich fische Stroft und ich bin damit zufrieden. Ganz ohne das Wort "eigentlich".



Hallo Herr von Guttenberg, immer noch nicht gelernt richtig zu zitieren!?... :m

Nur Spass!

Ich hatte ja geschrieben "eigentlich sehr zufrieden" , wobei sich das "eigentlich" in dem Falle auf die nichtkenntniss deiner Kritikpunkte bezog...

Denn ich fische damit seit 3 Jahren fast täglich 2-3 Stunden und mehr und muss sagen, das mir bezüglich der Knotenfestigkeit noch nichts negatives aufgefallen ist.
Und da hier bei mir am Main die Quote "Abriss pro Session"
recht hoch ist, stimmt für mich das P/L-Verhältniss zu anderen Schnüren noch, denn mehr als 20 € möchte Ich nicht ausgeben und dafür , finde ich , bekommt man bei der PP ne gute Schnur....

Vielleicht wäre das anders wenn Ich an einem See verstärkt vertikal oder Ultraleichtes Oberflächenfischen würde.....

Insofern finde Ich ist solch eine Verallgemeinerung eher nicht angebracht, denn es kommt ja für den einzelnen auf die fein justierte Balance zwischen : 
"Einsatzgebiet - Angelmethode - Anspruch - Geldbeutel" an...:m

Gruß
Thorsten


----------



## Angler9999 (6. November 2012)

*AW: Gefälschte Power Pro*

Ich kaufe die PowerPro immer bei Moritz. 
Da gibt es noch keine Fälschung. 
Außerdem ist sie dort preiswerter als Online.


----------



## Allrounder27 (6. November 2012)

*AW: Gefälschte Power Pro*



nostradamus schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hast du bereits chinesische Unternhemen gesehen? Hast du dich mit der Kultur bereits auseinandergesetzt? Hast du dich mal mit der wirtschaftlichen entwicklung Chinas auseinandergesetzt?
> 
> Gruß



Beantworte erst einmal meine Frage. Kannst du nämlich nicht. Und wer keine Argumente hat, kommt immer mit irgendwelchen dussligen Gegenfragen, gerne auch in dem Schreibstil von dir, immer einen Satz pro "Punkt". Damit es nach mehr aussieht.


----------



## Allrounder27 (6. November 2012)

*AW: Gefälschte Power Pro*



Lucius schrieb:


> Hallo Herr von Guttenberg, immer noch nicht gelernt richtig zu zitieren!?... :m



Es heisst zu Guttenberg. |bla:
Da wo es wirklich drauf ankommt, zitiere ich schon richtig. #h




> Vielleicht wäre das anders wenn Ich an einem See verstärkt vertikal oder Ultraleichtes Oberflächenfischen würde.....
> 
> Insofern finde Ich ist solch eine Verallgemeinerung eher nicht angebracht, denn es kommt ja für den einzelnen auf die fein justierte Balance zwischen :
> "Einsatzgebiet - Angelmethode - Anspruch - Geldbeutel" an...:m
> ...



Wie schon geschrieben, kann ich den Punkt bei den Steinschüttungen nachvollziehen. Ich selber angel kaum an Steinschüttungen mit Gufi. Trotzdem muss ich sagen, das die Stroft nach 50 Angeltagen an der Küste (und ich zieh die auch über Sandbänke und über Steine und Tangfelder) nicht eine Fussel zu sehen ist. Das schaffen die Amis nicht.

Von daher ist der Punkt "Geldbeutel" nicht richtig. Denn die Haltbarkeit ist ein klarer Vorteil und relativiert den Preis. Meine Stroft muss ich nur wechseln, wenn ich durch die Albright Knoten zuviel Schnur verloren hab. Wechsel doch hin und wieder mal das Vorfach.

Aber wie auch immer. Wer damit klar kommt, der soll sie fischen. Wollte nur sagen, das sie für mich nichts ist und ich den Hype nicht verstehe.

Jeder wie er mag. :g


----------



## Andal (6. November 2012)

*AW: Gefälschte Power Pro*

Geiz ist geil und noch viel geiler ist es, sich hernach lauthals zu beschweren, wenn man dabei über den Löffel barbiert wurde! 

Ich habe (leider) keinen Dukatenesel im Untergeschoss und auch keinen großzügigen Sponsor. Gerade deswegen kaufe ich mir meine Schnüre beim Onlinehändler meines jeweiligen Vertrauens. Da bekomme ich auf den Meter genau so viel von der Schnur, wie ich haben möchte, zu einem vernünftigen Preis.

Da kann ich mich dann absolut darauf verlassen. Das ist es mir wert, denn es geht um nichts geringeres, als um die wichtigste Nebensache. Meine Leidenschaft Angeln!


----------



## Mendez (6. November 2012)

*AW: Gefälschte Power Pro*

Warum reden hier manche vom Hype? Wie man hier im Forum liest, werden dieverse Schnüre benutzt. Deshalb verstehe ich nicht warum es ein Hype sein soll. Ich habe PP auf allen Rollen weil mir der Preis zusagt und ich alles vom 900 gr. Barsch mit einer 0,10 bis zu meinem PB Hecht von 16,2 kg mit einer 0,15 aus dem Wasser ziehen konnte ohne Schnurbruch. Die Schnur passt mir einfach. Bin aber nicht irgendeinem Hype verfallen. Ich fragte vor Jahren meinne Händler was er für eine gute Schnur hält und er sagte sofort PP. Er hätte mir auch eine Stroft andrehen können, die er hatte.

Ich wollte in Kürze online große Rollen ordern aber in dem Fall bleibe ich doch lieber bei meinem Händler und kaufe dort. Ich gehe davon aus, dass ihm keiner Plagiate andreht.


----------



## Franky (6. November 2012)

*AW: Gefälschte Power Pro*



Mendez schrieb:


> Ich wollte in Kürze online große Rollen ordern aber in dem Fall bleibe ich doch lieber bei meinem Händler und kaufe dort. Ich gehe davon aus, dass ihm keiner Plagiate andreht.



Wie hier schon erwähnt: das Problem besteht seit langem und immer mal wieder.
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/content/view/277/14/
Davon waren damals wohl auch schon Fachhändler betroffen...


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (6. November 2012)

*AW: Gefälschte Power Pro*



nostradamus schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich verstehe manche Personen nicht, die der Ansicht sind, dass alles was aus China kommt schlecht ist! Sie können sehr gute Ware herstellen, wenn man bereit ist auch entsprechend Geld dafür zu zahlen!
> 
> Gruß



Nene, das hab ich so nie gesagt, bezog sich nur auf "original Power Pro" aus Asien. Wenn du wüsstest was an Waren aus China alles bei mir eintrudelt .... zudem sind mir die Händler dort teilweise wesentlich sympathischer als hierzulande.


----------



## nostradamus (6. November 2012)

*AW: Gefälschte Power Pro*

Hallo,
habe dich eigentlich nicht unbedingt gemeint. habe es eigentlich  recht allgemein gemeint!

Nosta


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (6. November 2012)

*AW: Gefälschte Power Pro*



nostradamus schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hast du bereits chinesische Unternhemen gesehen? Hast du dich mit der Kultur bereits auseinandergesetzt? Hast du dich mal mit der wirtschaftlichen entwicklung Chinas auseinandergesetzt?
> 
> Gruß



Ein Bekannter war sehr viel in China, wo er für einen deutschen Großkonzern, der dort Werke gebaut hat, in leitender Funktion, tätig war.

Er hat mal einen seiner Chinesischen Kontaktleute, der im Westen studiert hatte, mal gefragt, wie er denn über die Rückständigkeit seines Landes denkt.
Es müsste ihm doch weh tun, wenn man bedenkt, daß China so lange Zeit zu den forschrittlichsten Kulturen der Wel gehört hat.

Sein Kommentar:
"Uns hat es tausende Jahre vor Euch gegeben.
Und uns wirde es tausende Jahre nach Euch immer noch geben!
Wir schaunen uns mal an was Ihr da macht, und übernehmen das was funktioniert..."

Das hat mir schwer zu denken gegeben!
Drum wollt ich das mal hier in die Runde werfen...

Grüße vom 
Nachtschwämer78


----------



## nostradamus (6. November 2012)

*AW: Gefälschte Power Pro*

Hallo,

ich arbeite kontinuierlich an der Uni mit solchen studenten und daher überrascht mich das ganze nicht!

Nachbauen sowie abschreiben ist in dieser kultur normal und zeigt sogar respekt gegenüber dem autor ...

#h


----------



## nostradamus (7. November 2012)

*AW: Gefälschte Power Pro*

Ja! 
|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## hechtgirl (7. November 2012)

*AW: Gefälschte Power Pro*

Hallo an alle,ist die PP gut geeignet für das Spinnangeln auf Hecht? 

Ich suche noch die geeignete Schnur für meine Rolle und hier scheinen sich ja User damit aus zu kennen.


----------



## Fr33 (7. November 2012)

*AW: Gefälschte Power Pro*

Die Durchmesser (metrisch) sind auf der US Page hinterlegt. (www.powerpro.com)

Gruß
Sascha


----------



## Franky (7. November 2012)

*AW: Gefälschte Power Pro*

Oder hier:






Wobei ich für die Hechtangelei max. die 15 lbs (0.19 mm) nehmen würde - eher 10 lbs (0.15er). Die reicht von der Tragkraft her dicke aus. Norwegens köhler haben der nix entgegen zu setzen gehabt!


----------



## Bulettenbär (7. November 2012)

*AW: Gefälschte Power Pro*

Ich habe mir gestern mal die deutsche ebay Seite nach PowerPro durchsucht und habe diverse Privatleute gesehen die China-PP verkaufen. Teilweise sieht man noch an den Bewertungen wo sie die für wieviel erstanden haben. Die einen gehen ab 1€ die andere ab 16,99€. Zumindest möchte manche Leute sich eine goldene Nase verdienen oder auch den "Scheiss" einfach nur loswerden. Soweit mein Gedanke. Schade das man nicht eine Warnung vor sowas aussprechen kann, die die Angler auch erreicht.

Wenn man das Ausmaß bei ebay betrachtet, ist das ja eine richtige Seuche!


----------



## Andal (7. November 2012)

*AW: Gefälschte Power Pro*

OT...

Wenn "Bauer Bro" aufm Bäckla stehd, dann hamm's de Frangn g'fälschd!


----------



## Fr33 (7. November 2012)

*AW: Gefälschte Power Pro*

@ Wolle,

wenn ich das richtig verstande habe, hat Shimano nur das Vertriebsrecht für den EU Raum erworben - nicht den US Hersteller der PowerPro gekauft.... was dann über den Teich hinweg mit Plagiaten usw. passiert - ist demnach nicht die Sache von Shimano EU.


----------



## Andal (7. November 2012)

*AW: Gefälschte Power Pro*



Wollebre schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte man mal Shimano anschreiben und fragen wie gegen solche Fälscher vorgegangen wird.



Da kannst du auch gleich in den Wald gehen und das Tannenzapfen-Orakel befragen!


----------



## angler1996 (7. November 2012)

*AW: Gefälschte Power Pro*

wenn ma gaaanz schlimm denkt, könnte man auch auf den Gedanken kommmen, dass ist alles Ein's und die verdienen mal mehr - mal weniger, aber eben in jedem Falle.

Wie ist denn die Quali der Plagiatschnur?:m
Gruß A.


----------



## Ossipeter (7. November 2012)

*AW: Gefälschte Power Pro*



Andal schrieb:


> OT...
> 
> Wenn "Bauer Bro" aufm Bäckla stehd, dann hamm's de Frangn g'fälschd!



Maansd mier bringa des zam?
Scheena gruß aus middlfrangn.


----------



## j.Breithardt (7. November 2012)

*AW: Gefälschte Power Pro*



Ossipeter schrieb:


> Maansd mier bringa des zam?
> Scheena gruß aus middlfrangn.


 


Gibts das auch in Hochdeutsch?


----------



## yukonjack (7. November 2012)

*AW: Gefälschte Power Pro*

[

Wie ist denn die Quali der Plagiatschnur?:m
Gruß A.[/QUOTE]

würd mich auch mal interessieren. hab mir mal beim chinesen diese schnur( e-bay nr :  271075410030 bestellt). ich muss sagen, kein schlechtes seil. aber, es kommt natürlich immer darauf an, was man damit vor hat und welchen belastungen man die schnur aussetzen will.


----------



## Oeschi (9. November 2012)

*AW: Gefälschte Power Pro*

Nur schade das ich schon vor längerem dort bestellt habe, 
Ware heute erhalten, gleiche Fake Line, und auch von PIOT3143!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hab da mal nen Fall aufgemacht!!!!


----------



## nostradamus (9. November 2012)

*AW: Gefälschte Power Pro*

Hallo,

wie schätzt du die Qualität der Schnur ein?


----------



## Oeschi (9. November 2012)

*AW: Gefälschte Power Pro*

Aaaalso,

sie ist definitv weicher als meine 10lbs und 40lbs orginal.
Der Fake ist ne 20lbs Version.
Der Durchmesser entspricht (gefühlt, und Optisch der 40lbs)
Auch finde ich die Flechtung gröber und flacher geflochten.


Achso die Antwort vom Verkäufer war es sei nur die Verpackung für Asien!!!

Jetz muss ich dem mit meinem übergeilen Englisch noch erklären, das die Asiaten wohl keine Verpackung mit zig Druckfehlern erhalten!!


----------



## Lorenz (9. November 2012)

*AW: Gefälschte Power Pro*

80 lbs China-PowerPro vs 0,60mm Climax  Catfish


----------



## Tobbes (12. November 2012)

*AW: Gefälschte Power Pro*

Hat von euch schonmal jemand bei diesem Händler hier bestellt??

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Shimano-Powe...lschnüre&var=520120894722&hash=item337d76aaf9

6,95/100m scheint ja fast schon zu billig um echt zu sein........


----------



## Lorenz (12. November 2012)

*AW: Gefälschte Power Pro*



Tobbes schrieb:


> 6,95/100m scheint ja fast schon zu billig um echt zu sein........



Das ist ein Abverkaufspreis, weil der Laden umstrukturiert wird bzw. Besitzer/Geschäftsleitung/...? wechselt.


----------



## vermesser (12. November 2012)

*AW: Gefälschte Power Pro*

Also echte Power Pro?


----------



## angler1996 (12. November 2012)

*AW: Gefälschte Power Pro*

Lorenz
ist das nicht das Selbe in Grün:m


----------



## Lorenz (12. November 2012)

*AW: Gefälschte Power Pro*



vermesser schrieb:


> Also echte Power Pro?



Die Erkenntnis aus dem Thread hier sollte eigentlich sein "Ich weiß, dass ich nichts weiß..."   ...bis man den Kram letztendlich vorliegen hat, denn nur das bringt die schlussendliche Gewissheit (vorrausgesetzt man erkennt die Fälschung).
Wenn aber ein regulärer langjähriger Shop dahintersteckt, oder ein Unternehmen mit mehreren Filialen (angeldomäne, AM-angelsport,... sind auch bei ebay), dann würde ich davon ausgehen, dass die keinen Schrott verkaufen. Zudem hat der Anbieter aktuell auch andere Kampfpreise 





@996
Eine Schnur nach angucken und befummeln zu bewerten, halte ich nur für bedingt angemessen, deswegen dazu no-comment!
Wenn Climax für 90,-/1000m hier verkauft wird, der Kram was taugt (oder zumindest für manche? Zwecke) und der Chinamann mit seinem No-Name-Label vielleicht was ähnliches zu nem chinesischen Preis liefern kann (man denke nur mal an das chinesisch-deutsche Preisgefälle, sonstige Kosten der hiesigen Firma,direkt?-vertrieb...), dann sollte man den Chinakram vielleicht mal im Auge behalte. Eventuell ist sowas auch schon in Form von kleineren Labels rübergeschwappt, die garantiert keine eigene Produktion haben oder bei Innovative Textiles,Western Filament,... oder dergleichen angefragt haben ob sie ne Mini-Auflage produziert kriegen...


----------



## angler1996 (12. November 2012)

*AW: Gefälschte Power Pro*

dem stimme ich freilich zu und ich will damit auch keinen anregen, aus optischen Erwägungen , die Schnur als gleichwertig einzustufen und noch zu kaufen
Gruß A.


----------



## Fr33 (15. November 2012)

*AW: Gefälschte Power Pro*

ich hole den Thread nochmal hoch.

Akutell bin ich auch auf der Suche nach neuer PowerPro. Leider gibtes genau Durchmesser die ich suche hier nicht sooo oft und wenn dann zu stolzen Preisen (14€ - 100m) oder eben nur als "Pakete" sprich - 200m von Großspule.... 130m oder 150m werden nicht angeboten.

Ein Blick in die US Ebay Tocher offenbart dann doch mehr 

Kennt jmd diesen Händler und kann was zum Artikel sagen?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Power-Pro-B...t=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20cc2fa539#shId

Durchmesser passt - Preis ist super ... Versand nur 6 USD nach Deutschland ... ABER: Artikelstandort Vietnam...


----------



## antonio (15. November 2012)

*AW: Gefälschte Power Pro*

guck doch mal hier in die diversen pp-tröts oder in die bestellungen aus übersee-tröts da wurden einige seriöse genannt, wo du 300 yards für um die 20 € bekommst.

antonio


----------



## Fr33 (15. November 2012)

*AW: Gefälschte Power Pro*

Hallo Antonio,

ok alle Threads habe ich nicht durch - das dauert zu lange. Aber was ich bisher gelesen habe - ist der Stammdealer "Tulaseven" raus, was Lieferungen nach Europa angeht. Wenn nur auf Anfrage - und er hat im moment fast nichts da....


----------



## Slick (15. November 2012)

*AW: Gefälschte Power Pro*

Ich habe bei shimreels letztens bestellt(vor 4 Wochen bestellt und letzte Woche wurde geliefert) und kam an.2 Bestellung(diese Woche bestellt) habe ich noch laufen bei ihm.


----------



## Fr33 (15. November 2012)

*AW: Gefälschte Power Pro*

Haste du da Power Pro bestellt? Oder was anderes? Ich zwar günstigere Shops als in D - aber sollte dennoch richtige PP und keine China Fasern (B-Grade) sein


----------



## Lorenz (15. November 2012)

*AW: Gefälschte Power Pro*

@slick
Economy blabla Versand oder die teurere Variante?
Gerade bei Kleinbestellungen (knapp über der Freigrenze) hätte ich nämlich kein Bock irgendeine Vorlageprovision bei Fedex/UPS/... zu zahlen.


----------



## bobbykron (15. November 2012)

*AW: Gefälschte Power Pro*

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Power-Pro-White-0-10mm-5-0Kg-200m-Geflochtene-NEU-/330818482325?pt=DE_Sport_Angelsport_Angelschn%C3%BCre&hash=item4d06517095

wenn du dich auf gelb einlässt

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Shimano-Powe...lschnüre&var=520120894721&hash=item337d76aaf9


musst de wenigstens nicht so lange warten


----------



## Fr33 (15. November 2012)

*AW: Gefälschte Power Pro*

Hehe,

danke für den Tipp - sollte aber schon ne weisse werden  Gelb kenn ich ja schon....


----------



## Anglero (15. November 2012)

*AW: Gefälschte Power Pro*

Oder M&R Tackle: z.B. in Weiß, egal welche Stärke (0,10, 0,13, 0,15, 0,19, 0,23), 9,90 Euro/100 Meter zzgl. 4,90 Euro Versand

http://www.mur-tackle-shop.de/de/Power-Pro-White-Wunschlaenge_2409.html


----------



## Slick (15. November 2012)

*AW: Gefälschte Power Pro*

Hi,

ich hatte die Power Pro 15 lbs in Gelb bestellt per Economy Int'l Shipping US $6,00(ca. EUR 4,71).Früher hatte ich immer bei Scissortailsports bestellt,da aber dies nicht mehr möglich ist, bin ich auf Shimreels ausgewichen.

Es ist die original PowerPro und keine gefälschte Schnur.

Meine anderen beiden Bestellung laufen auch über Economy Int'l Shipping.

Er hatte das Päckchen als Geschenk deklariert und einen Warenwert von 10 Dollar angegeben.


Hoffe konnte helfen.



Grüße


----------



## antonio (15. November 2012)

*AW: Gefälschte Power Pro*

kann aber ins auge gehen, doof sind die ja nicht beim zoll.

antonio


----------



## Slick (15. November 2012)

*AW: Gefälschte Power Pro*

Ich bin trotzdem unter der  Freigrenze von 22 Euro bei einer 275m Spule.

Preis:	US $25,50
ca. EUR 20,03	
Versand:	US $6,00(ca. EUR 4,71)  

Grüße


----------



## antonio (15. November 2012)

*AW: Gefälschte Power Pro*

jo mag sein, aber warum dann gerade die trickserei?

antonio


----------



## Franky (15. November 2012)

*AW: Gefälschte Power Pro*



Slick schrieb:


> Ich bin trotzdem unter der  Freigrenze von 22 Euro bei einer 275m Spule.
> 
> Preis:	US $25,50
> ca. EUR 20,03
> ...



OT:
Maßgeblich ist der Rechnungsendpreis für die Warenwerte, auch für "geringwertige Sendungen". Sobald die Versandkosten ausgewiesen sind, zählen sie dazu. In diesem Fall bist Du in Deinem Beispiel leider 2 € Eppes drüber #h


----------



## jkc (15. November 2012)

*AW: Gefälschte Power Pro*

Japp, Franky hat da recht, wobei man beim vorliegenden Fall in der Praxis nichts zahlen müsste, da der Zoll erst ab einem Gewissen Betrag anfängt zu arbeiten (ich meine über 5€) - Verwirrung Pefekt?! :m


----------



## Slick (15. November 2012)

*AW: Gefälschte Power Pro*



antonio schrieb:


> jo mag sein, aber warum dann gerade die trickserei?
> 
> antonio



Machen sie generell so.Es war bei jeder meiner Auslandsbestellungen ein geringerer Warenwert angegeben.

@Franky

Ich dachte immer wenn die Versandkosten gesondert angegeben wurden werden sie nicht zum Warenwert mitberechnet.So kann man sich irren.

Der Rechnungsbetrag einschließlich ggf. enthaltener ausländischen Umsatzsteuer und ggf. enthaltener Beförderungs- bzw. Portokosten ist die Grundlage für die Ermittlung des Warenwertes. Hinzurechnungen oder Abzüge der ausländischen Umsatzsteuer, der Beförderungs- bzw. Portokosten finden nicht statt.

Abgabenerhebung

Einfuhrabgaben von weniger als 5 Euro werden nicht erhoben.


----------



## antonio (15. November 2012)

*AW: Gefälschte Power Pro*

ne wenn sie mit auf der rechnung stehen dann zählen sie dazu.
zoll und steuer wird nicht nur auf waren erhoben sondern auch auf dienstleistungen.

antonio


----------



## antonio (15. November 2012)

*AW: Gefälschte Power Pro*

ich hab doch auch nicht gesagt, daß du getrickst hast.
was eben viele auch nicht wissen, selbst wenn das paket beim zoll durchgeht, und der warenwert höher ist, ist man verpflichtet dies beim zoll anzugeben.

antonio


----------



## Bulettenbär (15. November 2012)

*AW: Gefälschte Power Pro*

...und weil alle am Tricksen sind (vorallem unsere Freunde aus China) darf ich wegen jeden kleinen Scheiss zum Zoll laufen mit paypal-Ausdruck und Ausdruck der Artikelbeschreibung. Da wird sogar der Inhalt durchgezählt. Nicht das man 10 Sprengringe oder Drillinge nicht verzollt#q


----------



## coolzero23 (15. November 2012)

*AW: Gefälschte Power Pro*

Ich kann euch nur abraten bei ebay sowas zu kaufen den man merkt es leider früher oder später das was nicht stimmt dann kaufe ich lieber bei einem online versandhändler mit schlechter erfahrung in Deutschland die haben die Schnüre ja auch immer im angebot mit 270 m für 22-25 euro kann man ja nix falsch machen .


----------



## antonio (15. November 2012)

*AW: Gefälschte Power Pro*

auch bei ebay gibts seriöse händler.
du rätst doch auch keinem ab in einem einkaufscenter nichts zu kaufen nur weil es dort einem shop gubt, der nicht so ist, wie es sein sollte.

antonio


----------



## vermesser (16. November 2012)

*AW: Gefälschte Power Pro*



Tobbes schrieb:


> Hat von euch schonmal jemand bei diesem Händler hier bestellt??
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Shimano-Power-Pro-Schnur-in-gelb-verschiedene-Durchmesser-NEU-/221148261113?pt=DE_Sport_Angelsport_Angelschn%C3%BCre&var=520120894722&hash=item337d76aaf9
> 
> 6,95/100m scheint ja fast schon zu billig um echt zu sein........



Ich! Is echte, wenn ich sie gegen meine anderen Power Pros halte, seh ich keinen Unterschied! Fühlt sich auch genauso an.
Der Preis is echt geil...


----------



## vermesser (16. November 2012)

*AW: Gefälschte Power Pro*

Das stimmt, aber auch viele andere seriöse Shops spulen von der Großspule..


----------



## Fr33 (16. November 2012)

*AW: Gefälschte Power Pro*

ich wollts grad schreiben. Die günstigsten PowerPro Preise kommen durch das Abspulen von den Großspulen zusammen.

Die kleineren Retail Verpackungen sind immer etwas teurer!


----------



## Slick (19. November 2012)

*AW: Gefälschte Power Pro*

Heute kam meine PowerPro und die TufLine XP.





Grüße


----------



## Fr33 (19. November 2012)

*AW: Gefälschte Power Pro*

Hallo Slick,

du hast ja ebenfalls bei Shimreels bestellt.... ist das ne Orig PP? Die Spule sieht anders aus - scheint aber diese patentierte Anti Drall Spule zu sein.... (erkennt man an dem Rahmen um die eig. schwarze Spule).


----------



## Slick (19. November 2012)

*AW: Gefälschte Power Pro*

Das sind soweit ich weiß die neuen Verpackungen.Ich habe damals als scissortailsports noch PowerPro verkauft hatte auch welche in der neuen Verpackung bekommen.

Der Inhalt ist natürlich das Gleiche.




Grüße


----------



## Fr33 (19. November 2012)

*AW: Gefälschte Power Pro*

Die beiden Links vom David habe ich auch so daheim... nur die neueren kannte ich nicht


----------



## Franky (20. November 2012)

*AW: Gefälschte Power Pro*

Ich habe heute meine vor ein paar Tageb bestellte "Chinaschnur" erhalten. Zur Verpackung soviel: es steht PowerPro drauf |rolleyes
Jedoch wird auf den ersten Blick ersichtlich, dass es definitiv keine Originalware sein kann. 500 m 6 lbs mit "Dreckflecken" und falscher Farbpalette :q Aber - das soll nicht Thema sein, da ich keine PP bestellt hatte! Laut Angebot sind es "500 m grüne geflochtene Schnur in Stärke 0,10 mm mit 6 lbs Tragkraft (2,7 kg)"....
Es kam die Frage auf, die denn diese Schnur sei. Neugierig, wie ich nun mal bin, und in Verbindung mit zu viel Geiz für diverse Tests und Spielereien zu viel Geld zu zahlen, möchte ich das Zeugs einfach mal ausprobieren. Im Zweifel hab ich dann noch einen knappen halben Kilometer reissfestes Nähgarn oder kann Tomaten hochbinden ('ne ganze Plantage ).
Ich versuch das mal zu beantworten und sage "sie ist nicht schlecht"! Etwas weiter geflochten als PowerPro, im Verhältnis nicht so rund und etwas dicker. Abriebsfestigkeit kommt der PowerPro sehr nah, wenn nicht sogar identisch. Durch die andere Flechtung ist sie auch definitiv rauher. Mit dem Knotenlosverbinder und einer digitalen Kofferwaage habe ich vor dem Riss (direkt am NoKnot) noch kurz die 6,4 kg aufblitzen sehen.
Wie das Zeug sich am Wasser verhält hoffe ich auch in Kürze herauszufinden. 
Hier mal Bilder von Original und Chinazeugs:




V. l. n. r.: PP 5 lbs, Chinaschnur 6 lbs, PP 10 lbs





En detail... Reihenfolge siehe oben...

Was mir hier auf den Fotos auffällt... Das mittlere grün und das gelb wirken ganz anders. In Natura sind die Unterschiede der Gelbtöne viel krasser als auf dem Foto (Original wesentlich gelber).


----------



## yukonjack (24. November 2012)

*AW: Gefälschte Power Pro*

lass uns mit deinem erfahrungsbericht nicht so lange warten....


----------



## Hering 58 (24. November 2012)

*AW: Gefälschte Power Pro*

@ Franky bin schon ganz neugierig auf den bericht


----------



## anfängerhh (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gefälschte Power Pro*

Uih, interessanter thread. Leider zu spät gelesen. Hab mir vor kurzem pp red bei ebay bestellt. Geliefert wurde 270 m auf einer neutralen spule ohne verpackung. Durchmesser & tragkraft handschriftlich auf die spule geschrieben. Hab die schnur allerdings noch nicht ausprobiert #c


----------



## wafabe (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gefälschte Power Pro*

Das ist ja wirklich ein interessanter thread.
Also im Herbst habe ich eine grüne shimano power pro bei E..... gekauft. Nach dreimaligem Angeln in der Ostsee ist diese blau.Meint ihr nicht auch ein deutlicher Hinweis auf Fälschung ?
Nun habe ich mir und zwar gleich 600 m (wurde bei allen nur in m angeboten) Shimano Power Pro Bite Motion 0,28 zugelegt.Das ist die orangen farbene Schnur mit weiß-schwarzen Markierungen. Von irgendeiner Fachzeitschrift war sie als Schnur des Jahres prämiert und sie ist 8fach geflochten.Noch habe ich nicht damit gefischt . Ich hoffe ich erlebe keine Überraschung damit. Sie soll auf der Multi mit nach Norwegen.Vielleicht ist ja die Nachfrage so gering , dass ein Nachbau nicht lohnt .
Hat jemand Erfahrung damit ?


----------



## Urban_Stepper (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gefälschte Power Pro*

ich hab mir vor 1 monat eine 40lb power pro bei ebay ersteigert.
sie kam in einer power pro verpackung und auf spule, die sieht auch ziemlich echt aus, hoffe ich zumindest.

ich hab nicht viel erfahrung mit dieser marke, hatte mal  ne rote 10 oder 12lb vor 2 jahren, sie war nicht schlecht fand ich, jedenfalls nicht steif, siehe unten.

aber was jetzt kam, wahr sehr komisch.
jedenfalls hab ich vor ner woche ne grüne power pro in 0,23mm 15kg bei ebay ersteigert, von einen deutschen händler.
die schnur war auf einer neutralen spule, soweit sogut.

als es zum vergleich kam, waren schon sehr große unterschiede.
beide schnüre sollen grün sein.
die erste in originalverpackung 40lb war es auch, so wie ich es auch oft im laden gesehen habe.
die zweite 0,23mm auf neutraler spule war sehr dunkel, sie wirkt schon fast schwarz mit nem dunklen grünton.

von der glätte und steifigkeit war die 40lb deutlich glatter und geschmeidiger, was ja nicht sein kann, da sie viel dicker ist.











sorry hab schlechtes licht, die farbe kommt schlecht rüber.

die schnur die gerade absteht ist die 0,23mm.
die dickere 40lb schnur hängt schön durch.

wer hat den eine 0,23mm power pro da und kann vielleicht so ein test machen, ob die auch so stehen bleibt wie meine, wenns geht mit foto, da mich die farbe auch interessiert.

der händler versicherete mir das die schnur, von einer original power pro großspule ist.naja...ich glaub nicht, oder er hat fake spulen und weiss es selber nicht.

was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## CarpCrakc (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gefälschte Power Pro*

Ne geflochteten Schnur , die so steif ist wie n Stück Edelstahldraht !?
Wohl sehr komisch.


----------



## Urban_Stepper (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gefälschte Power Pro*

sag ich doch komisch, hehe.
oder stellt shimano jetzt steife schnüre her?


----------



## Tommi-Engel (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gefälschte Power Pro*



Urban_Stepper schrieb:


> die schnur die gerade absteht ist die 0,23mm.


Ich habe drüben im Laden noch 23er auf Grossspule. Da kann ich morgen mal gucken, wie und ob die  absteht....:m


----------



## Tommi-Engel (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gefälschte Power Pro*



Urban_Stepper schrieb:


> sag ich doch komisch, hehe.
> oder stellt shimano jetzt steife schnüre her?



Shimano stellt keine Schnüre her, die vertreiben die nur.
Hersteller von der Power Pro ist Inovative Textiles.


----------



## Lorenz (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gefälschte Power Pro*



Urban_Stepper schrieb:


> was haltet ihr davon?




So wie es aussieht hattest du erst den Dreck (die hellere, vergleiche meine Bilder am Threadanfang) erwischt und dann die potentielle originale. Die grüne Powerpro bleicht sehr stark aus, mit der Zeit, wird also deutlich(!) heller.

Sorry, über der mutmaßlichen originalen (ungefischt) ist ne Schlagschnur, aber man sollte erkennen das sie dunkler ist.  





Vergleich doch mal die beschriebenen "Erkennungsmerkmale".



Hier mal noch die neue(?) Verpackung und die Modelle Superslick und Hollow Ace mit ihren Verpackungen. Von Powerpro gibts auch noch eine "Hollow core" und andre Modelle, die sehen auch nochmal ein bissi anders aus und Verpackungen können sich selbstverständlich auch mal ändern...also bitte nicht gleich euch und andere verrücktmachen, wenn ihr mal was andres seht (oder auch mal eine alte*** Verpackung auftaucht. (*** = vergleiche z.B. hier  http://paraschiv.me/tag/fake-powerpro/ )).


----------



## Urban_Stepper (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gefälschte Power Pro*

du meinst die 2 könnte echt sein? ab er so steif?
werde mir die erkennungsmerkmale gleich genauer angucken.
aber etwas hab ich schon gefunden, genau wie bei dir Microtilament, anstelle des F.
aber so ein fehler kann doch auch von power pro kommen oder nicht?

dann ist die nummer unter und neben den strichcode identisch mit deiner, obwohl du ne 30lb hast.
muss die nummer dann nicht anders sein, zumindest eine zahl.


----------



## Allrounder27 (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gefälschte Power Pro*

Glaub nicht das original PP so einen Fehler macht.


----------



## Lorenz (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gefälschte Power Pro*

*
Geht nochmal auf Seite 1 und guckt euch die geposteten Bilder an.*


----------



## jkc (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gefälschte Power Pro*

Moin, ich geh da mit Lorenz und sage die zweite ist die echte! Habe auch noch die gleiche Schnur im Keller (eventuell sogar beide), diese Steifigkeit ist für Power Pro üblich, gibt sich aber schnell beim Fischen...

Grüße JK


----------



## Urban_Stepper (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gefälschte Power Pro*

also meine erste 10 oder 12 lb war sehr weich.
aber die farbe? wo ist den das bitte noch grün?


----------



## Fr33 (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gefälschte Power Pro*



> Hersteller von der Power Pro ist Inovative Textiles.


 
@ Tommi

Ist der Hersteller nicht Honeywell (USA) ? ... Zumindest stammen da die Spectra Fasern und Garne her (ist einer unserer größten intern. Mitbewerber...).

Zum Thema noch was....

Die PP auf der neutralen Spule sieht def nicht wie ne PP aus... scheint sehr dunkel....zu dunkel für Moss Green.

Und die erste Spule in der Pappschachelt sieht noch so aus, wie die ersten SB Spulen, die ich anno 2005 aus USA bestellt hatte.... hab im Keller irgendwo noch ne Packung (leer). Inzwischen haben die SB Spulen ja alle diesen Plastikkäfig drum rum....damit man die Schnur besser aufspulen kann.


----------



## jkc (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gefälschte Power Pro*

Hi, war grad unten beide Schnüre da; die 30lbs habe ich schon mal per Hand umgespult Bzw. die war schon mal auf einer Rolle, das hier ist aber das unbenutzte Ende; schön dunkle Farbe beide schnüre kann man schön drahtig abstehen lassen...




PP1 von Die Zensur auf Flickr




PP2 von Die Zensur auf Flickr

Die Schnüre stammen noch beide aus Zeiten, bevor Shimano den Vertrieb übernommen hatte.

Grüße JK


----------



## Lorenz (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gefälschte Power Pro*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Ist der Hersteller nicht Honeywell (USA) ? ... Zumindest stammen da die Spectra Fasern und Garne her (ist einer unserer größten intern. Mitbewerber...).




Manufactured by Innovative Textiles, INC. - A shimano company
Made with 100% Spectra* Fiber
...und dann ist da noch das Spectra* Logo auf der Verpackung,
Spectra fiber by Honeywell





> Inzwischen haben die SB Spulen ja alle diesen Plastikkäfig drum rum....damit man die Schnur besser aufspulen kann.


EZ-spools nennen die die Dinger. Gibts aber nicht bei allen Spulengrößen und Schnurdurchmessern.


----------



## Fr33 (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gefälschte Power Pro*

Hey,

ok... so ganz unrecht hatte ich nicht. Denn die Spectra Fasern bzw, das Rohmaterial stammen von Honeywell... Innovative Textiles ist dann die Spinnerei, die das ganze auf bobbins packt... Im Grunde aber egal.. ^^

Axo die EZ spools gibts nicht in allen Diametern ... ich habe bisher nur die 5Lbs, 8Lbs und 10Lbs gekauft... und jeweils nur 150 bzw. 300 yards.. die hatten schon die EZ Spool...


----------



## Pinn (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gefälschte Power Pro*

Hallo Lorenz,

erstmal danke für diesen Thread. Den habe ich eben erst überflogen.

Teilweise kann ich die Diskussionen über über die Qualität der PP im Vergleich mit der Qualität ihrer Plagiate nicht nachvollziehen, denn wenn ich PP kaufe, möchte ich auch für mein Geld originale PP bekommen. Das hat nix mit Qualität der PP zu tun, sondern mit meiner Kaufentscheidung für die PP. 

Wenn ich Rindfleischprodukte kaufe, möchte ich auch keine Produkte mit als Rindfleisch deklariertem Pferdefleisch, um mal einen aktuellen Bezug herzustellen. MaW, was draufsteht muss auch drin sein!

Die PP verwende ich erst seit ca. 2 Jahren, gleichzeitig auch die Stroft GTP. Als Einzel- und Endverbraucher ist mein Bedarf natürlich sehr gering und deshalb mache ich mir auch keine großartigen Gedanken darüber, ob ich über Onlineimporte per Ebay oder sonstwie einige Euro sparen könnte. Wichtiger ist mir, dass ich die benötigten Schnurmeter schnell aufspulen kann.

PP wird mitttlerweile auch bei uns von Angelbedarfshändlern angeboten, die online und mit Filialen vor Ort vertreten sind. Gibt es eigentlich Erkenntnisse darüber, ob über diese Firmen auch Fälschungen der PP in den Handel gelangt sind?

Gruß, Werner


----------



## Franky (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gefälschte Power Pro*

moin. die steife ist das original... meine gefälschte ist weich, die 4 originale sind recht drahtig.


----------



## Talsperrenjäger (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gefälschte Power Pro*

Ich fische auch die Power Pro in moosgrün, allerdings die Version in 0,19 mm. Meine ist nach etwa 5-6 mal fischen immer noch sehr steif. Gehe davon aus, dass es sich bei mir um die Originale handelt, sonst müsste ich ein ernstes Wörtchen mit meine Tackledealer wechseln.


----------



## Lorenz (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gefälschte Power Pro*

Hi


Pinn schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich Erkenntnisse darüber, ob über diese Firmen auch Fälschungen der PP in den Handel gelangt sind?



Ich vermute, dass es sich wie folgt verhält:
Das "Rohmaterial" stammt ausschliesslich von Honeywell, die Schnur wird ausschliesslich bei InnovativeTextiles hergestellt und direkt von da oder von Shimano (USA) zu Shimano Deutschland,Shimano Frankreich etc. versand. Ich bezweifel ganz stark, dass in diesen Produktweg irgendwelche Plagiate eingeschleust werden (könnten). Wenn es sich also um EU-Ware und einen Händler der regulär Shimano führt handelt, tät ich mir keine Gedanken machen.


----------



## Urban_Stepper (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gefälschte Power Pro*

was ist mit der farbe? ist sie auch so stark dunkel?



Franky schrieb:


> moin. die steife ist das original... meine gefälschte ist weich, die 4 originale sind recht drahtig.


----------



## Urban_Stepper (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gefälschte Power Pro*

was sagt ihr dazu, fake oder was, 500m spule.#q
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Power-Pro-Br...t_Angelsport_Angelschnüre&hash=item257ae84b60

ich hoffe es ist nicht schlimm wenn ich den link poste.


----------



## antonio (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gefälschte Power Pro*

also auf den amipackungen steht immer lbs und yard, also keine metrischen angaben.
wie die hier vertriebenen packungen aussehen weiß ich nicht.
nach dem was man hier aber so hört, steht da kg und mm und m drauf.
bei deinem link gibte es metrische und die amiangaben auf der packung.

antonio


----------



## Fr33 (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gefälschte Power Pro*

@ Antonio

Zumindest die SB Spulen in 150yard und 300yard haben auf der Umverpackung direkt über dem Barcode den diameter in mm drauf.

Das aber schon seit dem ich die Bestelle.... so ab 2005...


----------



## antonio (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gefälschte Power Pro*

aber keine längenangaben in m wie in dem link.
dies meinte ich mit metrischen und amiangaben.
auf ne durchmesserangaben habe ich bisher nie geachtet, bei meiner nächsten lieferung direkt aus usa werd ich mal drauf achten.

antonio


----------



## Fr33 (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gefälschte Power Pro*

Axo... nene USA gibt die Länge immer in Yards an  Dachte du meinst die mm Angaben bzgl. Diameter...


----------



## Urban_Stepper (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gefälschte Power Pro*

guckt mal er hat das angebot geändert.
ob das eine gute idee für ihn ist, hinzuschreiben das es ein plagiat sein kann.
der handel damit ist doch verboten.


----------



## Fr33 (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gefälschte Power Pro*

Hehe... der Artikel ist in ein paar Std. eh nicht mehr in Ebay... die haben Wortfilter im System.... sobald Plagiat, Fälschung usw drinne ist - geht die Auktion offline ^^


----------



## Franky (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gefälschte Power Pro*

Noch ist sie "drin"... 
Btw:
Ich konnte mein offensichtliches "Plagiat" noch nicht am Wasser testen. Ich gehe aber mal davon aus, dass sie sich nicht unbedingt "schlecht" schlagen wird. 

@ Urban:
Ja, die sind extrem dunkelgrün - aber nicht lange...  Die Farbe bleicht recht schnell aus. Siehe Lorenz' Fotos


----------



## nostradamus (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gefälschte Power Pro*

Hallo,

ich hatte die Schnur bereits am Wasser und war durchaus zufrieden! Ich werde die Schnur weiterhin auf meiner Rolle lassen und fischen! Falls sie die saison überlebt bin ich zufrieden!


----------



## Tommi-Engel (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gefälschte Power Pro*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Ich habe drüben im Laden noch 23er auf Grossspule. Da kann ich morgen mal gucken, wie und ob die  absteht....:m


So, ich habe mal nachgeschaut. Die originale 23er ist wirklich sehr steif. Das mit deinem Bild kommt schon hin.


----------



## Urban_Stepper (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gefälschte Power Pro*

Vertreibt Power Pro überhaupt Multicolor Spulen? 
Hab noch keine im Laden gesehen. 

Bei eBay ist noch eine Privatperson aus Graz(Österreich)
Er hat bestimmt grade um die 20 Spulen im Angebot, immer 30&40lb 500m Verschiedene Farben. 
Kann man gegen solche Leute nichts unternehmen?
Normalerweise muss er doch ein Gewerbe anmelden wenn er in dem Maße handelt.
Oder wie ist es?


----------



## Duke Nukem (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gefälschte Power Pro*

Eine originale PP 0,23er grün nach 1 Woche Norwegen







  Steifigkeit






  Aktuelle deutsche OVP







  Andreas


----------



## antonio (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gefälschte Power Pro*

@ urban

jo machen sie

http://www.powerpro.com/publish/con...er_pro_v2/products/powerpro_depth_hunter.html

antonio


----------



## Urban_Stepper (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gefälschte Power Pro*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> So, ich habe mal nachgeschaut. Die originale 23er ist wirklich sehr steif. Das mit deinem Bild kommt schon hin.




danke. 
dann scheint sie ja echt zu sein.


----------



## Urban_Stepper (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gefälschte Power Pro*



Duke Nukem schrieb:


> Eine originale PP 0,23er grün nach 1 Woche Norwegen
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ja scheint dass sie die Farbe etwas verloren hat. 
Und so steif wie meine sieht sie auch nicht mehr aus. 
War sie am Anfang steifer?


----------



## Franky (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gefälschte Power Pro*



Urban_Stepper schrieb:


> Vertreibt Power Pro überhaupt Multicolor Spulen?
> Hab noch keine im Laden gesehen.


Jo - heisst "Depth Hunter"...
http://www.powerpro.com/publish/con...er_pro_v2/products/powerpro_depth_hunter.html



> Bei eBay ist noch eine Privatperson aus Graz(Österreich)
> Er hat bestimmt grade um die 20 Spulen im Angebot, immer 30&40lb 500m Verschiedene Farben.
> Kann man gegen solche Leute nichts unternehmen?
> Normalerweise muss er doch ein Gewerbe anmelden wenn er in dem Maße handelt.
> Oder wie ist es?



Ich kenne mich dazu mit dem österr. Steuerrecht nicht aus. In D kann einem das Finanzamt ziemlich die Hölle heiss machen, wenn die dahinter kommen, dass der Verkauf "gewerblichen" Charakter hat. Ist schon ein Unterschied, ob man seinen persönlichen Kram (und ggf. neue oder neuwertige Gewinne), oder massenhaft "Neuware" verscherbelt... Hinzu kämen noch Probleme wg. eventueller "Produktpiraterie".

Generell: PowerPro gibt es nicht auf fertigen 500 m Spulen. 150 yds. 135 m, 300 yds 275 m, 500 yds. 455 m, 1500 yds 1370 m u 3000 yds 2740 m sind handelsüblich. Alles andere nur "von Großspule"...


----------



## Allrounder27 (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gefälschte Power Pro*



Urban_Stepper schrieb:


> Vertreibt Power Pro überhaupt Multicolor Spulen?
> Hab noch keine im Laden gesehen.
> 
> Bei eBay ist noch eine Privatperson aus Graz(Österreich)
> ...



Ebay ist #1 für Hehlerware und Fälschungen. Wer bei Ebay kauft und auf sowas reinfällt hat selber Schuld.

Hoffentlich verkaufen sie über Ebay auch Würmer und Maden, wenn der letzte örtliche Händler dichtmachen musste. :m


----------



## Urban_Stepper (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gefälschte Power Pro*



antonio schrieb:


> @ urban
> 
> jo machen sie
> 
> ...



ok die PowerPro Depth Hunter heisst sie also. 
Hat kein bisschen Ähnlichkeit mit der Spule die bei eBay verkauft wird. 
Die ganzen Fake spulen bei eBay sind auch alle immer bis zum Rand gefüllt, was ich bei echter noch nie gesehen habe.


----------



## Münchner-Spezl (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gefälschte Power Pro*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Ebay ist #1 für Hehlerware und Fälschungen. Wer bei Ebay kauft und auf sowas reinfällt hat selber Schuld.
> 
> Hoffentlich verkaufen sie über Ebay auch Würmer und Maden, wenn der letzte örtliche Händler dichtmachen musste. :m




zum 1. teil kann ich dir nur recht geben. Zum 2. teil eher nicht. Denn ich habs erst vor 2 Wochen selber erlebt, da müssen sich die Händler Vorort nicht beschweren, wenn ihnen die Kunden weglaufen.

Hab mich nach ner neuen Rolle umgeschaut und bin da auf die Penn Battle 2000 gestoßen.. Hab vieles gutes drüber gelesen, wollte mir jedoch die Haptik und Verarbeitung einmal genau anschaun. Bin ich also (nachdem ich die Preise im Internet durchforstet hatte) zum ortsansässigen Händler gefahren und hab mich nach der Rolle umgeschaut. Da hats mich beinahe aus den Latschen gehaun. Der Preis im internet 58€, der Preis im Laden 110€.. gut die 58€ waren nen kurzzeitiges Topangebot jetzt steht er bei 80€. Aber bitte wer kauft denn da noch im Laden (ausser die die kein internet zum Preisvergleich nutzen oder ihnen das Geld egal ist)?? Dann meine Frage zum Servicepersonal ob man wenn man rolle und schnur hier kaufe denn man sie sich gleich aufspulen lassen könne? Klar kostet xx€. Nächster Hammer - das nennt man sevice. Darauf war ich schon genervt und fragte wie es denn sei wen man seine Rolle und Schnur mitbringt -- "klar machen wir kostet xx€" der selbe Preis wie wenn man die eh schon überteuerte ware im Laden kauft. Sry aber dann brauch sich niemand wundern...


----------



## Urban_Stepper (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gefälschte Power Pro*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Hehe... der Artikel ist in ein paar Std. eh nicht mehr in Ebay... die haben Wortfilter im System.... sobald Plagiat, Fälschung usw drinne ist - geht die Auktion offline ^^




normalerwise schon.
aber die wollen doch auch nur verdienen, die armen


----------



## Urban_Stepper (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gefälschte Power Pro*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Ebay ist #1 für Hehlerware und Fälschungen. Wer bei Ebay kauft und auf sowas reinfällt hat selber Schuld.
> 
> Hoffentlich verkaufen sie über Ebay auch Würmer und Maden, wenn der letzte örtliche Händler dichtmachen musste. :m




also maden und würmer werden da wohl von einigen händlern verkauft.
ich habe selber letzten sommer da bestellt.
lohnt sich aber nur wenn du viele kaufst oder andere sachen noch dazu, wegen den hohen versandkosten


----------



## Duke Nukem (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gefälschte Power Pro*

Nun wollte ich es doch mal etwas genauer wissen und habe die Rolle bis zum unbenutzten Bereich abgespult um die Originalfarbe zu sehen. Schnur wurde vor etwa 2 Jahren gekauft.







  Die Steifigkeit im unbenutzen Zustand ist enorm.







  Andreas


----------



## Allrounder27 (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gefälschte Power Pro*

Liegt sicherlich an der Beschichtung. Und wenn die Steifigkeit nachlässt, dann nur, weil die Beschichtung schwächer wird??


----------



## lausi97 (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gefälschte Power Pro*



Duke Nukem schrieb:


> Die Steifigkeit im unbenutzen Zustand ist enorm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Na aber................................pfui,da muss ich doch gleich mal petzen:q:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## wafabe (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gefälschte Power Pro*

Ja ,meine Power Pro in grün ist auch sehr steif ,.Sie hat sich nach ca 3maliger Benutzung in der Ostsee blau verfärbt, ist dann wohl tatsächlich ein Fake.Habe vorsichtshalber Ersatz direkt in den USA bestellt.Das Ergebnis muß man abwarten.Jedenfalls umgerechnet einiges günstiger als bei Ebay.Der Fachhändler meines Vertrauens hat mich nämlich auch tief enttäuscht.
 Die letzte Rolle ließ ich dort bespulen.Es stellte sich heraus beim selbst wickeln, dass  statt der von ihm angegebenen 300m ( und von mir bezahlt ) nur 180 m auf die Rolle  passten - Natürlich vom selben Durchmesser.
Vielleicht ist das ja auch ein anderes Kapitel aber der nächste wollte  bei einer neuen Rute auf den empfohlenen Herstellerpreis noch 20,00€ extra haben, wenn er sie für mich bestellt, weil er angeblich nur ab 1000€ Warenwert kostenfrei bekommt . Ich habe mich dann für einen Händler mit Internet-Auftritt entschieden,und sie dort noch 40 € unter dem empfohlenen Verkaufs- Preis bekommen. Ausprobiert und nach 2 Tagen im Laden abgeholt .Allerdings 20 Km Fahrstrecke . Soviel zum Fachhändler mit Beratung  in der Nähe !!


----------



## Franky (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gefälschte Power Pro*

Sorry für OT:
Da merkt man mal wieder die "verwöhnten Hamburger"...  :q Bei "nur" 20 km Fahrstrecke zum nächsten gut sortierten Fachhändler, würde ich jubeln... Soviel von einem "dummen Rhein-Mainer".... 

OT off:
Blau verfärbt??? Kannst das mal fotografieren????


----------



## Allrounder27 (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gefälschte Power Pro*

HH hat doch ein paar Top Läden. Händler die sich so gegenüber Kunden verhalten werden in ein paar Jahren nichtmehr am Markt sein. Also dahin gehen wo es vernünftig läuft und fertig.


----------



## funcarve (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gefälschte Power Pro*

Hier dürfte dann wohl noch ein "Trittbrettfahrer" aufgetaucht sein:
http://www.ebay.de/sch/Schnüre-/814...6&sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_ssn=athomas197510
sämtliche Anforderungen an eine "Fälschung" werden erfüllt (PP)
Danke und Gruss
funcarve


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gefälschte Power Pro*

Na wenigstens schreibt er nirgends das es sich um Power Pro handeln soll ... schreibt nur von geflochtener Schnur.


----------



## Duke Nukem (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gefälschte Power Pro*

Das Foto ist Teil des Angebots und da steht unübersehbar PowerPro drauf.


Andreas


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gefälschte Power Pro*

Das ist schon klar, ist ne Täuschung, aber wenigstens stolpert keiner drüber der nach Power Pro sucht.


----------



## allegoric (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gefälschte Power Pro*

Gibt es eine vernünftige Seite, mit vernünftigen Preisen, wo man Powerpro als Großspulen kaufen kann, die ihr empfehlen könnt?


----------



## jkc (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gefälschte Power Pro*

Moin, weiß nicht was Du untere Großpulen verstehst, hier bei AM gibt es vertretbare Preise; habe vor einigen Jahren (als es das Angebot noch nicht gab) inetwa gleich viel für eine 1500Yds-Spule aus USA hingelegt.

http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de/index_m57_s4d_x20_pg4_x1.htm

Edit: Sorry, stimmt nicht, ich hatte für 1500Yds ca. 90€ gezahlt.

Grüße JK


----------



## Urban_Stepper (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gefälschte Power Pro*



funcarve schrieb:


> Hier dürfte dann wohl noch ein "Trittbrettfahrer" aufgetaucht sein:
> http://www.ebay.de/sch/Schn%C3%BCre-/81468/i.html?item=290864483916&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWAX%3AIT&_ssn=athomas197510
> sämtliche Anforderungen an eine "Fälschung" werden erfüllt (PP)
> Danke und Gruss
> funcarve




ja genau den typen meinte ich, aus österreich.
hab den gefragt ob das ne china schnur is.
er sagt nee made in usa, top schnur bla bla, von wegen.


----------



## Mikey3110 (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gefälschte Power Pro*

http://www.ebay.de/itm/181082901846?redirect=mobile

Der hier kam mir schon immer komisch vor... Nummer unterm Barcode identisch...


----------



## Urban_Stepper (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gefälschte Power Pro*



Mikey3110 schrieb:


> http://www.ebay.de/itm/181082901846?redirect=mobile
> 
> Der hier kam mir schon immer komisch vor... Nummer unterm Barcode identisch...




genau von ihm hab ich meine fake schnur.
ich dachte er lässt es sein, aber er macht weiter wies aussieht, fühlt sich wohl sicher.
ebay versucht er auch zu täuschen, bieten 17m schnur an. 
verkauft es dann für nen euro oder so, der rest geht dann über mail oder telefon, um so wenig wie möglich provision zu zahlen.
immer diese profitgier...#q


----------



## Allrounder27 (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gefälschte Power Pro*

Sowas sieht auch vertrauenserweckend aus. :m

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Monofile-0-8...=WDVW&rd=1&ih=008&category=81468&cmd=ViewItem

Auf sowas verlässt man sich doch gerne im Uraub. #q


----------



## Mikey3110 (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gefälschte Power Pro*



Urban_Stepper schrieb:


> genau von ihm hab ich meine fake schnur.
> ich dachte er lässt es sein, aber er macht weiter wies aussieht, fühlt sich wohl sicher.
> ebay versucht er auch zu täuschen, bieten 17m schnur an.
> verkauft es dann für nen euro oder so, der rest geht dann über mail oder telefon, um so wenig wie möglich provision zu zahlen.
> immer diese profitgier...#q



Einfach anzeigen...
Das ist Betrug und somit ne Straftat.

Glaubt ihr, dass die, die das Zeug verkaufen hier mitlesen? #h


----------



## Honeyball (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gefälschte Power Pro*



Duke Nukem schrieb:


> Die Steifigkeit im unbenutzen Zustand ist enorm.



Schön für dich, aber das musst du ja nicht hier so an die große Glocke hängen |rolleyes :m


----------



## wafabe (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gefälschte Power Pro*

Hallo Franky,
das ist ja einer der Gründe warum ich Hamburger bin.Zum anderen : 1 Std Fahrzeit nach Heiligenhafen !! Vieles kann man auch dort in den 2 Läden ansehen und ausprobieren.
Der Internet-Handel ist bestimmt ein großes Problem für die kleinen Läden. Um so wichtiger wäre guter Service.
Sollte ich noch weiter  entfernt wohnen würde ich nur noch im Netz bestellen.Der Laden in Bergedorf ist wirklich top. (BAC )
Ich habe versucht die Schnur zu fotographieren aber diese Bilder kann man niemadem zeigen .Schade hat nicht geklappt.


----------



## funcarve (10. März 2013)

*AW: Gefälschte Power Pro*

der Kollege aus Österreich kann es auch nicht lassen:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/geflochtene-...gelschnüre&hash=item43b99fa57a#ht_2028wt_1397
Gruss funcarve


----------



## BronkoderBär (10. März 2013)

*AW: Gefälschte Power Pro*

am besten erkennt man diese Fälschungen am "O" von Pro, wie die Angelschnur vom Logo durchläuft.
vergleicht einfach mal original mit den Bildern hier. bei der fakeschnur ist die shcnur dicker und weiter in der Mitte vom O.
Mich hats auch schon erwischt, 1 Stunde nach der BEschwerdeemail hatte ich mein Geld wieder.
Ich werde vorsichtshalber bei Amazon.com bestellen, ich denke da kann man sich einigermaßen sicher sein.


----------



## BronkoderBär (1. April 2013)

*AW: Gefälschte Power Pro*

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Shimano-Powe...854&pid=100033&prg=1011&rk=4&sd=251250770855&


----------



## Chiforce (2. April 2013)

*AW: Gefälschte Power Pro*

Auch die Lauflängen bei den Fälschungen sind mit 500m nicht "normal"....

Die Original PowerPro hat Lauflängen von:

USA: Spool Sizes: 100yd, 150yd, 300yd, 500yd,1500yd, 3000yd

EUR: 135m, 275m, 1370m


----------



## Lenzibald (2. April 2013)

*AW: Gefälschte Power Pro*

Servus.
Habe den Kollegen aus Graz mal angeschrieben weil der bietet auch auf Willhaben.at die 500meter Spulen von der Power Pro an. Bin gespannt was er dazu meint und ob er antwortet. Wenn nicht werd ich mal die Behörden informieren mein Nachbar ist zufällig beim Zoll die sind immer scharf auf Fälschungen.
MfG
Lenzi
So er hat selbst nicht gewußt das eine Fälschung ist hats von einem Amihändler als echt verkauft bekommen. Hat das Angebot rausgenommen verkaufts jetzt als no Name Schnur.


----------



## Urban_Stepper (2. April 2013)

*AW: Gefälschte Power Pro*

ich denke die meißten wissen ganz genau was sie da verkaufen. 
besonders die leute, die nicht nur eine spule verkaufen. 
ist aber schwer zu beweisen.


----------



## Tylle (3. April 2013)

*AW: Gefälschte Power Pro*



BronkoderBär schrieb:


> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Shimano-Power-Pro-Powerpro-0-15-mm-500m-weiss-9-5kg-NEU-/261194483967?_trksid=p2045573.m2042&_trkparms=aid%3D111000%26algo%3DREC.CURRENT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D27%26meid%3D6663356626095962854%26pid%3D100033%26prg%3D1011%26rk%3D4%26sd%3D251250770855%26




woran erkennt man es denn bei der Spule????


----------



## nostradamus (3. April 2013)

*AW: Gefälschte Power Pro*

Hallo,

schau dir mal die ersten Seite des Themas an. Dort wird es beschrieben.

Gruß


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (3. April 2013)

*AW: Gefälschte Power Pro*

Hast du schon mal original PP mit 500m gesehen?
Zudem sieht die Packung irgendwie seltsam aus.....


----------



## Fr33 (3. April 2013)

*AW: Gefälschte Power Pro*

Die Packung ansich ist noch die ganz alte Verkaufspackung.... min 5 Jahre her!


----------



## Tylle (3. April 2013)

*AW: Gefälschte Power Pro*

Hat eventuell schon jemand nen langzeittest gemacht,inwifern sie schlechter ist,oder eventuell nur minimal?????


----------



## Harrie (3. April 2013)

*AW: Gefälschte Power Pro*

Hi

Ich habe hier eine 30 Lb mit 547 YDs 0.32mm (sind doch 500m +/-).
Verpackung ist identisch mit einer 0.19mm,die ich mal bei Bode bestellt habe und auch mit dem dritten Foto links von Lorenz.


----------



## Franky (3. April 2013)

*AW: Gefälschte Power Pro*

Davon passt ja gar nix 
Weder gibt es offizielle 547 oder 550 yds, noch hat die 30 lb einen angegebenen Durchmesser von 0,32 mm....  Weder in der US noch in der Europa-Version. 
Die 32er ist die amerikanische 40 lb bzw. die "deutsche" 50 lb-Variante (24 kg). Die 30 lb-US-Version entspricht der "deutschen" 0,28 mm 40 lb (20 kg). die 30 lb-Euro-Variante (15 kg) hat 0,23 mm angegeben und entspricht US 20 lbs).
Bei so viel Kuddelmuddel kommt der fuschende Pfälscher (oder pfuschende Fälscher) schnell in Tüdel...


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (3. April 2013)

*AW: Gefälschte Power Pro*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Die Packung ansich ist noch die ganz alte Verkaufspackung.... min 5 Jahre her!



Biste dir sicher? Ich kenn die anders, schau dir nur mal das *O* an welches von der Schnur gekreuzt wird.


----------



## Harrie (3. April 2013)

*AW: Gefälschte Power Pro*

Hi
Franky

Das sind die Daten:

30Lb.Test-547YDS.-0.32 DIA MOSS GREEN


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (3. April 2013)

*AW: Gefälschte Power Pro*

Ist mir noch nie untergekommen. Kann mir auch nicht vorstellen das es bei den Amis 547yd Spulen geben sollte. Die einzig "krumme" Längeneinheit sind die 333yd bei der Deep Hunter, wobei das ja auch nicht krumm ist, sondern 1000ft.
Wäre ja als wenn ein deutscher Hersteller 134m Spulen hätte.

Also ich sag, Fälschung.


----------



## Allrounder27 (4. April 2013)

*AW: Gefälschte Power Pro*

547 Yard sind 500 Meter. Da war wohl ein Fälscher ganz schlau 
Ergibt für Amis null Sinn, da die eben kein metrisches System haben...kennen...was auch immer.


----------



## Franky (4. April 2013)

*AW: Gefälschte Power Pro*

@ Harrie:
Glaub ich Dir sofort! Darum gehts ja auch gar nicht... Da hat einer echt so ziemlich alles durcheinander gebracht, wenn das denn als PP verkauft wurde!!! Naja, die Farbe "Moosgrün" ist das einzige, was PP auch hernimmt. Aber der Name entstammt auch der "offiziellen" Farbpalette... "Shades of Green": 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shades_of_green#Moss_green


----------



## torino (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Gefälschte Power Pro*

Hallo
was haltet ihr eigentlich von diesen Angebot und Anbieter. Finde die Schnur für den Preis relativ günstig, teilweise billiger als aus der USA, deswegen, was ist das für Zeug oder etwa normal ?
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Power-Pro-Gelb-Geflochtene-Schnur-verschiedenen-Durchmesser-Meter-/330908785243?pt=DE_Sport_Angelsport_Angelschn%C3%BCre&var=&hash=item7dc46db430


----------



## Lorenz (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Gefälschte Power Pro*



torino schrieb:


> ..., was ist das für Zeug oder etwa normal ? http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/707-5...lsport_AngelschnÃ¼re&var=&hash=item7dc46db430


Die haben drei? Ladengeschäfte und ein Onlineshop. +40000 Bewertungen, 99,7% positiv, knapp 5000 Artikel bei ebay drin...


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Gefälschte Power Pro*



torino schrieb:


> ....teilweise billiger als aus der USA, deswegen, was ist das für Zeug oder etwa normal ?



Ist nicht billiger als aus den USA aber ein Top Preis. Sind halt Großspulen. Bei AM hätte ich da auch keinerlei Bedenken.


----------



## BronkoderBär (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gefälschte Power Pro*

Guten,

jetzt scheint es auch schon von den EZ-Spulen Fälschungen zu geben.

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Power-Pro-500m-30lb-geflochtene-Angelschnur-TOP-EZ-Spule-/261238385477?pt=DE_Sport_Angelsport_Angelschn%C3%83%C2%BCre&hash=item3cd3056b45

Ich fragte den Verkäufer ob er nicht 500 yds. meint.
Antwort: "nein steht 547 yards also 500 m"

Schon jemand gesehn?

Wenn man genau hinsieht steht unter 30 lbs 547.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gefälschte Power Pro*



BronkoderBär schrieb:


> Guten,
> *
> jetzt scheint es auch schon* von den EZ-Spulen Fälschungen zu geben.



Wieso "jetzt" ? Die gibt es schon lange als Fälschung, darum geht es hier unter anderem....


----------



## BronkoderBär (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gefälschte Power Pro*

ne, EZ-Spulen sind das die ersten zweifelhaften die ich seh.


----------



## Lorenz (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gefälschte Power Pro*

Ach, mein "Bekannter" (siehe Seite 1) hat wieder was bei ebay drin, und dann auch noch mit mehreren seiner Accounts...aufpassen!


----------



## Sensitivfischer (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gefälschte Power Pro*

Du hast doch auch immer beim David bestellt? Wieso jetzt auf einmal gefälschte Power Pro? Anbieter gewechselt?
Wenn Probleme mit David dann lass es mich wissen, es gibt eine Verbindung zwischen David, mir und der US- Army.
Einzelheiten dazu musst du nicht wissen.


----------



## Lorenz (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gefälschte Power Pro*

Zwischenzeitlich, als er nichtmehr nach D lieferte, hab ich ein paar Spulen aus verschiedenen Quellen geordert.


----------



## nostradamus (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gefälschte Power Pro*

hi lorenz,

kannst du mir noch schnur besorgen?

gruß

nosta


----------



## Lorenz (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gefälschte Power Pro*

Hi
Nö, abzugeben hab ich momentan nichts. Ausser vielleicht eine Superslick 65 lb (270m), die war aber schonmal auf ner Rolle und beim Probewerfen dabei.
Demnächst mitbestellen lohnt auch nicht wirklich.


----------



## Franky (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gefälschte Power Pro*

Servus...
Ich bin Euch ja noch ein wenig Feedback bzgl. diesem hier
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3760652&postcount=100
schuldig...
Verwunderlicherweise habe ich keine Klagen zu beklagen!!!  Das Zeugs verhält sich auffällig unauffällig, was mir sehr gut gefällt! :q Kein übermäßiges Verfusseln, Ausfransen oder Ausbleichen, keine Knötchen oder nicht begründbare Abrisse! Bislang ein echtes Schnäppchen!


----------



## BronkoderBär (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gefälschte Power Pro*

Hey, 
kann mir bitte mal jemand die Seriennummer einer Power Pro-Spule mit 20 lbs und 300 yds mitteilen?
Schnurfarbe ist, so denke ich, nicht in der Seriennummer beschribene, sondern ist an einem Buchstaben rechts darüber zu erkennen.


----------



## Slick (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gefälschte Power Pro*

7  12649  10136    8    Moos Green  (alte Spule)
7  12549  10263    2   Yellow (neue Spule)


----------



## BronkoderBär (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gefälschte Power Pro*

Gut, Danke!

Edit:

Angebot würde zurückgezogen!


----------

